

Ruby Enterprise Edition 1.8.7-2011.01 released - xal
http://blog.phusion.nl/2011/02/12/ruby-enterprise-edition-1-8-7-2011-01-released/

======
sgrove
I'm really hoping that we'll see some REE love for 1.9, but right now they're
focused on other things (rightly so). Forking unicorn workers is so expensive
without a COW-friendly GC that I've reverted back to thin.

Very happy to see development continuing, and I'll be upgrading all my 1.8.7
apps to run on this later today.

So, thanks phusion team!

~~~
moe
Can you elaborate on unicorn being expensive with 1.9.2 in comparison to thin?

IIRC they're both using the prefork model, so shouldn't they have roughly the
same COW/GC issues?

~~~
sgrove
I don't believe thin uses a pre-fork model, though I could be wrong on that
account. I went through some pretty intense memory comparisons between the two
over the past month, I'll have to write it up tomorrow.

~~~
moe
I looked at the Thin code again and it uses Open3 to spawn multiple instances
of itself as subprocesses.

Intuitively I'd expect that method to consume _more_ Ram than forking because
there's no opportunity for COW at all. However it'd be interesting to see what
you measured, looking forward to your write-up if you get around to it.

------
jarin
I just forked Moonshine and added a patch for this:
<https://github.com/jarinudom/moonshine>

If you're already running ree187 with Moonshine, just install that fork and
run 'cap ruby:upgrade' to update to the latest version (or wait until it gets
merged into <https://github.com/railsmachine/moonshine>).

Edit: Oops, I forgot it's in a branch on my fork, so you'll have to do
something like

    
    
      $ rails plugin install git@github.com:jarinudom/moonshine.git -r ree187-2011.01

------
sghael
That article and corresponding REE marketing pages do a great job of telling
me why I should use REE.

Can anyone tell me why I _shouldn't_ use REE? (Currently using MRI 1.8.7)

~~~
mnutt
If you don't need the memory savings, you probably want to start migrating to
ruby 1.9 for the speed improvements. JRuby is also a good alternative. (faster
than 1.8, OS-level threads)

So no reason to _not_ use REE, but there are other alternatives that have
their own strengths.

